# Painted (black) tank - possible to remove?



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Went to see a tank today. The guy painted the tank with black spray paint apparently is what he said he used. He said its possible to remove it, though he didnt konw how lol

Is it possible to really remove it? How much labor would be involved?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not that hard. Get a cloth, soak some acetone into it and wipe over the paint - this will soften and loosen it, and it'll be easily removed by razor blade afterwards.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Depending on the paint used and how well the glass was cleaned and paint adhered, you might find that just using one of the sharp blade scrapers used to remove stickers from glass etc may scrape the paint off with no strippers. If you're lucky...otherwise, take it outside when using strippers.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Acetone is that something you can get at like walmart or nofrills? 

lol sorry newb at this.

and razor, are you just refeerring to like shaving razor blades?

wont that scratch the glass though ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've used x-acto blades...even some of the thick Stanley knife blades. No scratching. I'd try just the blade before using chemicals. I had a tank once that the paint almost completely peeled off by hand once started. Only needed a blade for a few tight spots. It was thick latex, so nice to take off in sheets.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

neverlookback said:


> Acetone is that something you can get at like walmart or nofrills?
> 
> lol sorry newb at this.
> 
> ...


Acetone is nail polish remover. Yes, you can get it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Acetone is more cheaply obtained at a hardware store in the painting section.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

You can buy a two litre tin of acetone at Home Depot for, like, 7 bucks.
Don't take it to Residence. They'll keep an eye on you after that one.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

haha whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?

is the red flag at 2liters? maybe i'll get 1.5 liters? LOL


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

neverlookback said:


> and razor, are you just refeerring to like shaving razor blades?
> 
> wont that scratch the glass though ?


This kind of scraper (there are "deluxe" models with bigger, fancier handles). No, it won't scratch the glass if you use it flat and don't scratch using the corners. I usually use these blades to scrape the glass in my tanks.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Razors won't scratch the glass....of course this is assuming you use them correctly. They are really effective in removing old paint and stubborn algae as well.

If it was a water based latex paint (which I believe is the most commonly used), it should just peel off without any problems.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

It shouldn't be too hard. Although, some people would want a black background! 

Do a test area first, maybe the bottom corners in case the method you're using scratches the tank.

Acetone is an inhalant and flammable. So Residence might think you're a drug user or abotu to start a fire. LOL


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

The reason razors don't scratch the tank when cleaning algae off the insides is the water factor. Always moisten the glass surface to be scraped before using razor blades, otherwise you will end up with scratches...guaranteed!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you go to a paint supply store ask for single sided razor blades and tell them its for removing paint from glass, also while there you can pick up acetone one liter should be plenty.


----------

